# Reputation sticky



## Matildasmate (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone know how to do a sticky , I just recently realised I was doing it wrong , I thought rateing the thread was adding rep , or a simple sign , add rep here . Anyway just a thought . It was one of thoughs Daaaaa moments . Cheers MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Apr 9, 2008)

*Adding to reputation*



TreeCo said:


> Making a thread a 'sticky', meaning it stays at the top of the list, can only be done by a moderator.



I see , thanks . Hows this idea . Cheers MM


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice try man, you almost had me but i'm at my 5.


----------

